

Fish on Wheels - morphics
http://prostheticknowledge.tumblr.com/post/76263478166/fish-on-wheels-a-small-fishtank-that-is-driven-by

======
bowerbird
so it ends up a fish actually _does_ need a bicycle!

-bowerbird

